# Expat (Ireland) transferring out of UK employer pensions?



## LODLOD (18 Jan 2012)

I am UK citizen living in Ireland for 11 years, and planning on staying here. I have 3 UK employer pensions (small amounts, all frozen)...one is defined benefit, other 2 are Contracted In Money Purchase schemes. Ideally I would like to take all out as Stlg cash, with as small a tax implication as possible. I have heard about QROPS also, but would prefer to manage/invest this fund myself. I have heard this is a possibility currently but that the window is likely to close in April this year. Could anyone advise what the facts are?


----------



## Marc (19 Jan 2012)

If you would like to send me a Private message setting out your position in more detail I may be able to assist you. I am a qualified UK and Irish pension adviser and very familiar with QROPs having transferred my own pension to Ireland from the UK.

Marc Westlake CFP, TEP, Grad Dip, Dip PFS, QFA
Certified Financial Planner


----------



## ajapale (19 Jan 2012)

I have moved some interesting but ultimately off topic posts to     	>  PM's for off line discussion is contrary to the spirit of information sharing on AAM..

If posters have a problem with a particular post or if they think the breach the letter or spirt of the posting guidelines then they should use the report post facility to bring it to the attention of the mods.

aj moderator


----------

